# Textarea macht automatisch Leerzeichen



## vsitor (22. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe div.Textfelder in denen ein User sein Profil editieren kann.
Wenn ich jetzt z.B. in einer textarea etwas eingebe, und mir dann das Profil anschaue ist noch alles in Ordnung.

Wenn ich jetzt aber wieder mein Profil editieren möchte, sind in den Textareas in denen meine Daten drin sind, unerwünschte Leerzeichen nach meinen Daten.
Wenn ich dann nichts editiere und einfach auf übernehmen gehe, dann sind in meinem Profil Leerzeichen, wenn ich wieder auf editieren gehe, sind da noch mehr Leerzeichen dahinter usw usw.

Wo kommen die her ?
Was kann man dagegen tun ?
Was für Informationen braucht Ihr von mir (ist ein phpbb board)?

Danke


----------



## DrachenKaiser (22. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
die Funktion trim() --  Entfernt überflüssige Zeichen ("leerzeichen") am Anfang und Ende eines Strings
http://de.php.net/manual/de/function.trim.php
Beispiel:

<?PHP
$str="Hallo Welt                                            ";
echo $str;//Es sind Leerzeichen am Ende.
$str=trim($str);
echo $str; //Es sind keine Leerzeichen am Ende mehr.
?>
bye


----------



## ludz (22. Februar 2004)

Ein Codeschnipsel für den zuständigen Part fürs Editieren der Daten wäre hilfreich.
Wahrscheinlich wird jedes Mal aufs Neue irgendetwas durch ein Leerzeichen ersetzt.


----------



## vsitor (22. Februar 2004)

*trim*

Wie kann ich das in der String einbauen ?

$gedanken = nl2br($row['user_gedanken']);

Oder muss ich das in der Template Datei einbauen ?
Da steht folgendes:

<b>Ein paar Gedanken:</b>
<textarea name="gedanken" cols="40"  rows="6" class="post">{Algkonf.gedanken}
</textarea>

Wenn ich {Algkonf.gedanken}  wegnehme, dann sind keine Daten in der Textarea, wenn ich auf Profil editieren gehe.

Danke für eure Mühe


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. Februar 2004)

```
$gedanken = nl2br(trim($row['user_gedanken']));
```


----------



## vsitor (23. Februar 2004)

Das hatte ich auch schon probiert, hatte leider nicht geklappt :-(

Falls es euch interessiert, hier ist der Link zu der Datei:

http://www.php-progger.de/phpbb_downloads.php?id=7&inc=bd7db7397f7d83052f829816ecc7f004

Und hier der Link zu dem Posting, es geht um neue Felder einsetzen:

http://www.php-progger.de/viewtopic.php?t=116

Ich weiss net mehr weiter ...
<---Endzeitstimmung


----------



## Fabian H (23. Februar 2004)

Kann es sein, dass deine Textarea ungefär so aussieht?

```
[...]
    <textarea>
        <?php echo $sDaten; ?>
    </textarea>
```
Wenn ja, dann entferne die Leerzeichen zwischen den Tags, also so:

```
[...]
    <textarea><?php echo $sDaten; ?></textarea>
```


----------



## vsitor (23. Februar 2004)

*Tut weh *

Ouhhh, tut weh 

Klar, ich hab schon die ganze Datenbank auseinandergepflückt.
Manchmal sieht man den Wald nicht vor Bäume.

Superfetten Dank


----------



## Hannibal (11. Juni 2004)

hehe 

Ich hatte gerade das selbe Problem :-( 

doch dank der "Suche" habe ichs gelöst ;-)


----------

